
Why Renee James is challenging Intel with ARM-based server chips - mcbain
https://venturebeat.com/2018/02/05/why-renee-james-is-challenging-intel-with-arm-based-server-chips/
======
danjoc
I want to like it, but all the firmware is closed. No sale.

